# New World Lager



## Dan Pratt (10/10/14)

Ive been planning a lager for ages but being such a hop fien I have often overlook the style and make hoppy beers instead :icon_drool2: Alas thats becuase lagers and pilsners are boring........until now h34r:

To accommodate my palate and the desire to make hop heavy beers I have compromised and will try and make what is called a New World Lager. To me this style ( I think Vale Brewing Company make one ) is using a lager yeast strain, at lager temps. Almost 100% base malt either ale or pils but using alternate hops and a small dose of dry hops.

I have some rain water from a friend that will give me a neutral water mineral base and be adding some very small additions to get approx < 10ppm in calcium, sulphate and chloride.

Plus I picked up a Whitelabs - WLP833 German Bock Yeast, I think this will suit the beer as it provides a balance of malt and hop character and is common for Amercian Style speciality beers, mainly bocks though which explains the malt side but this could be alright for this beer. 

Instead of a bittering charge at 60mins woth some noble saaz, halletuer etc etc I would incorporate the late hopping of an ale and run with a single 10m addition. Its possible that it could be done like a pilsner and do a few late additions all sub 20m to 35ibu. I thought Id try this first, if I like it and the lager yeast / lagering of the beer adds that cripsness you get from a lager combined with ale flavour then it could move into a hopped up lager.

Let me know what you reckon about this beer:

*67 - New World Lager*

OG - 1.048
FG - 1.008
ABV - 4.8%
Ibu - 12+
EBC - 9
Vol - 20Lt
Eff - 65%

*Malt*
95% Thomas Fawcett Golden Promise
5% Weyermann Carapils

*Mash Profile*
MI/20c
52c/20m
62c/120m
72c/15m
78c/30m

*Hops*
Amarillo/Centennial @ 10mins = 12+ ibu

*Yeast*
WLP833 - German Bock Lager @ 11c for 3 weeks (will included diacytel rest @ 18c for 2days before lagering at 4c for 6wks)
Requires a 1.8Lt starter = 325billion yeast cells

*Dry Hopping*
7g of Citra into either lagering vessel 3days prior to packaging or into the keg when its carbonated?

*Misc*
Gypsum & Calcium Chloride
Yeast Nutrient
Whirlfloc
Pure Oxygen prior to pitching

:beerbang:


----------



## Spiesy (10/10/14)

Funny. I was thinking of exactly the same thing this morning. Making an ale, all things APA up until fermentation. And then fermenting with a clean lager yeast, at lager temps. And then lagering.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/10/14)

Spiesy said:


> Funny. I was thinking of exactly the same thing this morning. Making an ale, all things APA up until fermentation. And then fermenting with a clean lager yeast, at lager temps. And then lagering.


Haha......That is funny cos I can only do this beer because of 2 things;

a - the digital stir plate I bought from Full Pint - enabling a 1.8lts vortex of goodness
b - the WLP833 yeast for $3.50 from Full Pint that was onsale

Its a New World!

What hops were you thinking? dry hop aswell??

P.s - thanks for the sticker too


----------



## Spiesy (10/10/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Haha......That is funny cos I can only do this beer because of 2 things;
> 
> a - the digital stir plate I bought from Full Pint - enabling a 1.8lts vortex of goodness
> b - the WLP833 yeast for $3.50 from Full Pint that was onsale
> ...


Pleasure is all ours, mate.

I would be dry hopping, yes. Hops, not sure yet - probably the usual suspects, some combo from: Cascade, Citra, Amarillo, Vic Secret, Galaxy.

OT, but tomorrow's mission is an ANZUS Ale. Malt from NZL (Gladfield), hops from Australia (I've got Topaz, Cascade, Ella, Vic Secret and Galaxy), yeast from the US (WLP090).


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/10/14)

Sounds like that will be a interesting beer.

I hope that this NWL can lead to doing like you thought, a APA with all the usuall IBU hoppings but lager yeast, temp and lagering. Surely there would be at least a dozen brewerys that offer that style of beer.

OT aswell - when you get a minute, check out this beer recipe I found today on the whitelabs site, its a very cool combination of flavours.

http://www.whitelabs.com/recipes/ales/canonballhead-wheat-n-rye-ipa

This will be making the list before the end of the year!


----------



## coopsomulous (10/10/14)

Sounds interesting. Let me know how this turns out.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/10/14)

updating the NWL that is in fermentation.

The brewday last weekend went great, I hit my numbers getting 1048OG and transfered to the FV via the new CFC setup.

I put that into the fridge and had it down to 7c within a few hours (commercial grade fridge). After that temp was stable for an hour I added 2 min dose of pure oxygen before I pitch the healthy yeast starter of ~350 billion cells, set the temp to raise to 10.5c for ferment.

Fermentation kicked of around 15hrs from pitch and it formed a great krausen by the next day. I checked the the gravity yesterday and its @ 1.022 after 4days = 6.5 points per 24hrs which is faster than I thought it would be. I was really expecting it to take much longer but I think that the healthy pitch cold to warm up along with mash profile the wort was very full of dextrinase chains, the yeast is having no troubles getting the job done.

Should be at ~ 1.012/15 by tomorrow morning where I will raise to 19c for a 3day diacytel rest. They say if you pitch enough yeast you dont need this.....it will be at a better temp for dry hopping anyway so I will do the diacytel rest. After that rest period I will dry hop with 10g of Citra and allow that to stay at 19c for 4days before cold crashing 3c every 24hrs till I get to 4c. Transfer to a corny keg and lager that at 2c for 6weeks, should be ready for Xmas B)


----------



## Tahoose (24/10/14)

Sounds good, did you still aim for 12 ibu's?


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/10/14)

Tahoose said:


> Sounds good, did you still aim for 12 ibu's?


Yeah the ibu was at 13. Got 6.5ibu from each hop. Ramped up the temp this morning to 17c, the commercial fridge has fans running so that only takes an hour or so.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/12/14)

Got this one into the keg after 6 weeks of lagering at 2c in secondary container. I added 14g of Citra when I racked it for lagering but its not really coming through to the aroma of the beer, I get more of a malt aroma from the Golden Promise and the yeast. The bitterness using Amarillo/centennial @ 10m really lends itself to a flavor/bitterness component that is usually found in ales, this beer I think needs that actual bitterness.

I think that he real component to the final beer was pitching more than required yeast <9c and letting that ramp to 11c to ferment, taking a 3day rest at 17c to clean up and finish ferment.

Will post a photo when the sun starts shining again.


----------



## wereprawn (14/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Got this one into the keg after 6 weeks of lagering at 2c in secondary container. I added 14g of Citra when I racked it for lagering but its not really coming through to the aroma of the beer, I get more of a malt aroma from the Golden Promise and the yeast. The bitterness using Amarillo/centennial @ 10m really lends itself to a flavor/bitterness component that is usually found in ales, this beer I think needs that actual bitterness.
> 
> I think that he real component to the final beer was pitching more than required yeast <9c and letting that ramp to 11c to ferment, taking a 3day rest at 17c to clean up and finish ferment.
> 
> Will post a photo when the sun starts shining again.


Hi Pratty,
Doing the New World lager thing myself, with similar hops, this week.After tasting yours,how much more aroma/dry hops would you use next time around? And would you up the IBUs or just boil some of the hops longer?


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/12/14)

Wereprawn, the dryhops I would keep at 14g but add them during the warmer rest phase to impart more of the oils. The bitterness ibu was fine just the late addition was more perceived bitterness than the edge you get from a 60m, so use that same combo at 60m to <15ibu. One thing to mention is it fermented down to 1.006 and got 5.8%abv. The 62c mash for 120m really dried/thinned the beer.


----------



## wereprawn (14/12/14)

Thanks mate. Will do. Probably a single infusion at 65 though.


----------



## waggastew (14/12/14)

That Bock yeast is a ripper. Used it four times now and not a hint of ferm fault (diac/acet/fruitiness). 

Have thought about doing the hoppy lager but keep thinking the hard earned lager profile might get swamped


----------



## yum beer (14/12/14)

I have done a Pale Ale, POR bittering and Galaxy late with Mexican Lager Yeast from whitelabs, very nice beer, Pale Ale flavour, cleanliness of a lager.

As for New Age Lager that just a marketing wankerism.......Lager laced with Patchoulli and Dragons Blood...that's new age.
Vale Lager....yuk. What the hell is the hop in that vile creation.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/12/14)

waggastew said:


> That Bock yeast is a ripper. Used it four times now and not a hint of ferm fault (diac/acet/fruitiness).
> 
> Have thought about doing the hoppy lager but keep thinking the hard earned lager profile might get swamped


 That yeast came through.

I hear what you mean, the 10m addition of the A/C combo is really really obvious that its not a bittering addition.


----------



## Helles (14/12/14)

Yesterday i ran off lager from fermenter to keg through a randell with Vic Secret flowers in it 
Not sure how it went yet 
I like lots of hops too 
will see how this works


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/12/14)

helles said:


> Yesterday i ran off lager from fermenter to keg through a randell with Vic Secret flowers in it
> Not sure how it went yet
> I like lots of hops too
> will see how this works


I like that Helles.

Im interested to know for the level of oils that would be imparted to the beer, what temp was the beer at when you done that?

P.s did you take a photo?


----------



## Helles (15/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> I like that Helles.
> 
> Im interested to know for the level of oils that would be imparted to the beer, what temp was the beer at when you done that?
> 
> P.s did you take a photo?


Was 2 deg been lagering for 1 week 
In keg and gassed now will lager for another week 
Will know how it went then


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/12/14)

Its raining but I was out the back with a glass full.


----------

